# Dying hen?



## Chicken Little (May 6, 2021)

Help! Madge has been a little lethargic over the past few days, now she is dragging her tail feathers on the ground as she walks, she is happy foraging, drinking and sitting with me, but losing weight fast. She is my last hen. I have wormed, deloused and given Power Drops and nothing is working. She just over 5.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic of her odd stance would help a ton. When did she stop laying?

If she's still eating and drinking right now there isn't a much to do except enjoy her presence.


----------



## Chicken Little (May 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A pic of her odd stance would help a ton. When did she stop laying?
> 
> If she's still eating and drinking right now there isn't a much to do except enjoy her presence.


Managed to get into vets PTS 😩


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you let us know what the determination is? We cherish good news and learn from the diagnosis by the vets.


----------



## Chicken Little (May 6, 2021)

Possible liver disease, she was staggering around drunk like when I took her and I hate watching them suffer not being able to dispatch myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I've been there so many times and it never gets easier. I too took them to my vet when they no longer had quality of life.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chicken Little said:


> Possible liver disease, she was staggering around drunk like when I took her and I hate watching them suffer not being able to dispatch myself.


I'm sorry.


----------

